# Retro TV Set, wood choice suggestions?



## InfinteHues (Mar 25, 2016)

I am currently designing a Tv set, with elements from common 50's and 60's elements.










Here is an example I've been using to help design this. I am planning on chamfering the edges, and I am looking for wood of this color, that would be good for a bit of shaping, any suggestions?


----------



## ajw.needlewood (Mar 13, 2016)

Any of the sapele or mahogany variants would do but they tend to fade in sunlight. A mahogany veneered board is also an option. Good luck.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It was also common in that era to use walnut veneer with just a clear finish without stain.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I might just have exactly what you're looking for, maybe not, but it's from a 1953 Sylvania set. I took the guts out as that part is totally useless, but the cabinet is in pretty good shape considering the year it was made. It ain't your kids plywood. The only problem I have with letting go of it is that I live in South Carolina and it probably won't fit in an envelope..


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If you want wood of that color, it will probably be expensive. 
Most of the older cheaper stuff was built from poplar which has no real grain characteristics. The finish was with a heavy toner that gave it a wood color. Most did not show the grain.


----------

